# Pics of my detailed TT



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi All,
Just thought id share some pics of my tt.
Ive been out most of the day washing polishing etc.

Washed Car, wheel arches, door shuts, boot shut Using CarLack Wash.
Clayed using Megs Cuick Clay
Machine Polished Using CarLack Polish.
Then i used Carlack Nano Seal.
Finished off with 2 coats of Collinite Wax
Polished and Waxed the wheels.
Then used Poorboys Tyre and trim gell on tyres and Exterior grilles







2/shyde/07022009095.jpg[/IMG]








Now time for a cup of tea


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Shyde said:


> Hi All,
> Just thought id share some pics of my tt.
> Ive been out most of the day washing polishing etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Shyde said:


> Shyde said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------

